# Brown Bag Brisket



## wazzuqer (Dec 5, 2020)

Don’t have any butcher paper, was wondering if anybody had tried a brown grocery bag to wrap there brisket in when it get to 165 degrees? Or Parchment paper I have that too? I have  foil but wanted to try something different, thanks...


----------



## old sarge (Dec 5, 2020)

I would go with the parchment paper.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 6, 2020)

wazzuqer said:


> Don’t have any butcher paper, was wondering if anybody had tried a brown grocery bag to wrap there brisket in when it get to 165 degrees? Or Parchment paper I have that too? I have  foil but wanted to try something different, thanks...


I would say roll without wrapping at all.  If you have never done this then it is definitely worth a try.  It's how I do all my briskets these days :)


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 6, 2020)

No waxed paper! Roll on with the brown bag. Same as brown butcher paper. Just never use paper with wax on one side. Straight brown paper.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2020)

I'd pass on both options. Parchment is waxed. A brown paper bag probably isn't unsafe but it's never gonna hold up to all that brisket juice saturating it. Ever seen a paper sack get wet and everything fall through the bottom? You'll end up with a mess on your hands for sure


----------



## Chasdev (Dec 6, 2020)

Parchment is treated with food grade silicone and is perfectly safe to use.
Brown bags are treated with chems that are not intended to be consumed by hairless apes.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2020)

I agree parchment is safe to use...... however it will defeat the purpose of wrapping in paper altogether. We wrap with pink paper because it allows the meat to breathe and doesn't let steam build inside. Parchment paper since waxed will ultimately act like foil and keep everything trapped inside


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2020)

Chas and Jake are both right. Parchment is treated with Silicone, not Wax. And is non-porous and will hold in Steam as effectively as Foil. The Brown Grocery Bag? In the 60's Dad and everybody, used them to wick grease from deep fried food and steam heat leftover rolls and bread in the Oven...BUT...I would not Trust that modern Paper Grocery Bags are Food Safe. If you want Bark, smoke Naked the whole way...JJ


----------



## wazzuqer (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks for all the ideas , I think all go naked with it, and only use foil if it gets behind...Thanks....


----------



## TNJAKE (May 4, 2022)

tiffanyadams582 said:


> Both choices would be a no-go for me. Wax is applied to the parchment. A brown backpak is probably not dangerous, but it'll never hold up to all that brisket liquid. Have you ever seen a wet paper sack with stuff falling through the bottom? You'll almost certainly wind up with a disaster on your hands.


Appreciate you basically saying exactly what I said lol


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 4, 2022)

Parchment does not have wax on it. I use parchment on my tshirt heat press.


----------

